# Looking Job in Singapore



## enny09

Hello Guys,

I m looking for job overseas in Singapore now. If some one know about job vacancy there, please let me know soonest. Hopefull the company is international company (oil or gas). I focus as Secretary/ PA/Secretarial. Thx u.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum and good luck in your job search.


----------



## ExSA

enny09 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I m looking for job overseas in Singapore now. If some one know about job vacancy there, please let me know soonest. Hopefull the company is international company (oil or gas). I focus as Secretary/ PA/Secretarial. Thx u.


Hi there

There are many jobs for Secretaries, and most of the companies here are international, not necessarily in oil or gas though. The main criteria seems to be if you are bilingual, or speak Chinese at all. Those get ffar higher packages. There are jobs for people who only speak English as well, but those come with a lower salary. 

{It will not allow me to post a link, even with 4 posts as an active member} 
If you check through Google, just check for "jobs PA Secretary Singapore" you'll find most of the agencies, also check on singapre expats dot com.

Best of luck!


----------



## hemanth

hey guys....my wife is looking for a break in singapore, currently working in India from past 3.5 yrs in HR domain.....can anybody help me in finding good consultants or direct openings (companies) in Singapore on HR domain?


----------



## Singapore

*singapore ?*



hemanth said:


> hey guys....my wife is looking for a break in singapore, currently working in India from past 3.5 yrs in HR domain.....can anybody help me in finding good consultants or direct openings (companies) in Singapore on HR domain?


 when u come to Singapore?


----------



## simonsays

hemanth said:


> hey guys....my wife is looking for a break in singapore, currently working in India from past 3.5 yrs in HR domain.....can anybody help me in finding good consultants or direct openings (companies) in Singapore on HR domain?


I posted the following, in another thread .. for your question. . 

>

My 2 cents advice - normally HR is reserved for locals and those who speak mandarin .. dont ask me why .. even in MNCs, the status is same ...

You should try the large MNCs or Indian owned companies .. the rest will not even bother to look at the resume, unless the person is of Chinese origin .. I am still trying to figure out this .. after spending about 10 years in Singapore .. even in Large JVs with foreign companies, the HR and finance departments are mostly and exclusively locals.


----------



## hemanth

ecureilx said:


> I posted the following, in another thread .. for your question. .
> 
> >
> 
> My 2 cents advice - normally HR is reserved for locals and those who speak mandarin .. dont ask me why .. even in MNCs, the status is same ...
> 
> You should try the large MNCs or Indian owned companies .. the rest will not even bother to look at the resume, unless the person is of Chinese origin .. I am still trying to figure out this .. after spending about 10 years in Singapore .. even in Large JVs with foreign companies, the HR and finance departments are mostly and exclusively locals.




hmmmm.....thats not a good news.....anyway what about microsoft exchange level 2 support so that i can try?


----------



## hemanth

Singapore said:


> when u come to Singapore?


we are not planning to come to singapore untill we get a job...


----------



## simonsays

It's a question of Chicken and egg .. famous words, if you worked in this region.

Check the popular recruitment sites, and there are loads of openings for Exchange


----------



## ini_niki

hemanth said:


> hey guys....my wife is looking for a break in singapore, currently working in India from past 3.5 yrs in HR domain.....can anybody help me in finding good consultants or direct openings (companies) in Singapore on HR domain?


I'd suggest you contact the recruitment agencies ... Hudson is a good one. 

Good luck


----------



## hemanth

thanks everyone....will try Hudson...if you guys find any good agencies, please lemme know...


----------



## Lady Nikita

Hi...i would also like to work in SGX. I looked at some ads over the internet. Can somebody please tell me what is GCE'O' level? I always see it in the requirement.

many thanks!


----------



## simonsays

GCE O Level -- google is your best friend .. GCE Ordinary Level - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## madhumahesh

hi i am madhumahesh from India. I completed my B.Tech in computer science engineering (may-2010) , and i am a fresher looking for a job in singapore. can any one please suggest me how can i get a job in singapore and what kind of jobs will we available for me.

My Educational Background:
10th : 81.3%
inter(12th) : 85.6%
B.Tech(CSE): 61.0%


----------



## justine

I think among the online job portals, monster and jobsdb have the most number of job vacancies being posted. You should also get luck from local newspaper such as Straits

all the best!


----------



## smartpost

What kind of job are you looking for?


----------

